# What I have so far



## tnyr5 (Sep 21, 2014)

Thought everyone might like a quick look so they can tell me how badly I'm screwing this up . 







From left to right 
henryanum 
mt low
niveum
fowliei
charlesworthii
st swithin
yang-ji apple
randsii
dianthum
micranthum (supposedly eburneum)
and the bazillion babies are jason fischers

growth pics 
randsii 6/21




randsii 8/27





St swithin 6/21 ( pay no attention to my laundry lol)





St swithin 8/27


----------



## troy (Sep 21, 2014)

More light


----------



## troy (Sep 21, 2014)

It's hard to diagnose a problem in the dark


----------



## Justin (Sep 21, 2014)

nice. does look like the plants could use more light.


----------



## tnyr5 (Sep 21, 2014)

Hrmm, I think it's just the pics/time of day, could be wrong though. The Radion light ramps up & down to simulate dawn & dusk. The multis are getting about 220 par for most of the day.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 21, 2014)

Nice progress. you need more plants!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 21, 2014)

The only problem I see is the lighting for your photos. The plants look fine to me.


----------



## Migrant13 (Sep 21, 2014)

You have a healthy looking collection.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks like a good set-up to me. The plants look very healthy. A picture with full light would be helpful. With these pictures the leaf color does appear darker than I would expect for plants getting good light, but that could just be the lighting.


----------



## daniella3d (Sep 22, 2014)

The radion is a reef lamp though, or do they make it for plants as well?

If I remember well it has a lot of blue, not much red. The one I had was for reef aquarium and in deed it's flexible and you can adjust the wavelength as you like and do sunset and sunrise, but does it have enough for the plants? It's geared to grow corals and discourage plant (algae) growth.



tnyr5 said:


> Hrmm, I think it's just the pics/time of day, could be wrong though. The Radion light ramps up & down to simulate dawn & dusk. The multis are getting about 220 par for most of the day.


----------



## Stella (Sep 23, 2014)

Very nice plants!!! 
Wish you to get more....and more....and more !!!!


----------



## tnyr5 (Sep 23, 2014)

daniella3d said:


> The radion is a reef lamp though, or do they make it for plants as well?
> 
> If I remember well it has a lot of blue, not much red. The one I had was for reef aquarium and in deed it's flexible and you can adjust the wavelength as you like and do sunset and sunrise, but does it have enough for the plants? It's geared to grow corals and discourage plant (algae) growth.




Yep, you're right. I used to use this light over my _Acropora dominated reef before it was destroyed by fumes from drug-cooking neighbors :-( (along with my health). To answer your question: I honestly don't know. I'm experimenting & keeping a photo journal as well as measurements. My hunch is that although it may not have as much red light as full sunlight, there's probably enough for plant growth. I'll report any long-term effects as they come along. Eventually I'll set up a 400w halide with a 6500k bulb for a growth comparison as well. I wish I could do a more authentically scientific experiment, but I'm working with what I have._


----------



## daniella3d (Sep 23, 2014)

I was just saying about this light because a few people here have mentioned that your plants are dark and might not have enough light. Maybe it's just that the Radion have too much blue or the wrong wavelength? Not sure.

I too had a reef tank with lots of acroporas, but I sold the radion because my corals did not color up as well as with the metal halide (Phoenix 14k).

Now I use LED grow light and my plants seem to like it, but I will see in time if they bloom or not under this mostly red light.

Very sorry to hear about the loss of your reef. It's a very sad thing.




tnyr5 said:


> Yep, you're right. I used to use this light over my _Acropora dominated reef before it was destroyed by fumes from drug-cooking neighbors :-( (along with my health). To answer your question: I honestly don't know. I'm experimenting & keeping a photo journal as well as measurements. My hunch is that although it may not have as much red light as full sunlight, there's probably enough for plant growth. I'll report any long-term effects as they come along. Eventually I'll set up a 400w halide with a 6500k bulb for a growth comparison as well. I wish I could do a more authentically scientific experiment, but I'm working with what I have._


----------



## NYEric (Sep 24, 2014)

tnyr5 said:


> I used to use this light over my _Acropora dominated reef before it was destroyed by fumes from drug-cooking neighbors :-( (along with my health). _


_

I hope you C.I.'d on them, got rid of them and got the reward!_


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 23, 2014)

Some updates: Paph fowliei is in sheath, started using a 400w halide to see if there's any difference in growth betweenit and the LED's, and I picked up some new plants: dollgoldi, delrosi, iantha stage, tranlienianum (in sheath now), and a single growth venustum in sheath...with a 17in leaf span .


----------



## NYEric (Oct 24, 2014)

photos?


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 25, 2014)

lets see if this works


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm officially out of room lol


----------



## NYEric (Oct 25, 2014)

Set-up looks good, a little dry almost. Definitely cramped.


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 25, 2014)

Yeah, a bit dry. I'm gonna add some humidifiers to the room. Right now the humidity is hovering around 55%. 
This Mt Low is a weed. I just potted it up from a 4in pot to the 6in aircone the first day of August.


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 27, 2014)

Where in PA are you? If you're close to DC (or not), come to the Paph Forum next February: http://ncos.us/ncos/paph.htm


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 28, 2014)

I live in central PA. I dunno about D.C., cities give me anxiety attacks


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 28, 2014)

tnyr5 said:


> I live in central PA. I dunno about D.C., cities give me anxiety attacks



The National Arboretum is not in the city, just on the edge of Maryland and DC. Almost like suburbs.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 29, 2014)

Child, please!


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 30, 2014)

*peeks out the window* Eeek! *locks door*


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 30, 2014)

Has anyone ever seen a dianthum like this? The leaves are very thick and succulent, almost like a hybrid Phal. Leafspan is about 8in and it appears to be starting a sheath.


----------



## Ryan Young (Oct 30, 2014)

Could be a triploid, thick fast growth, or other polyploid variant. 

Sent from my oneplus one


----------



## chrismende (Oct 30, 2014)

Your dianthum looks like the whole group on dianthum I bought last year. Very thick leaves. Perhaps that's just the way they are! I hadn't ever had one before.


----------



## chrismende (Oct 30, 2014)

group OF, not on...


----------



## PaphMadMan (Oct 31, 2014)

It looks very healthy. Those leaves are not typical of dianthum in my experience, but they do look like the kind of changes I would expect from higher ploidy, thicker wider. The hint of patterning makes me wonder about a hybrid background though. If it flowers it should clear that up.


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 31, 2014)

We'll find out soon enough .


----------



## tnyr5 (Nov 10, 2014)

Update : 
New additions- 
- Paph (Ang-Thong var. album 'In Charm' x niveum 'Pathana' FCC/AOS) x niveum 'In Charm' BM/TPS (henceforth referred to as #17 because I'm not typing that again!)
- Paph Chiu Hua Dancer
- Paph. Shin-Yi Surprise (Jerry Spence 'Parkside' AM/AOS x rothschildianum 'New Generation')
- Paph. charlesworthii fma alba x sib ('New Wave' AM/AOS x 'Perfect Circle' SM/EOC/DOG)
-Paph. rothschildianum 'Gigantic' FCC/AOS x Gloria Naugle 'Red Glory'
-Paph. philippinense x sib ('Super Twister' x 'Wide Spread')

In Sheath or in bud as of November (* means I spiked it myself)
- Paph henryanum*
- Paph tranlienianum
- Paph Chiu Hua Dancer
- Paph Mt Low (albescent)*
- Paph fowliei*
- Paph dianthum*
- Paph #17
- Paph venustum


----------



## troy (Nov 10, 2014)

Post bloom pics!! Chiu hua dancer is a good cross!!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 12, 2014)

Nice. who was the vendor?


----------



## tnyr5 (Nov 12, 2014)

For which one, Eric?


----------



## NYEric (Nov 12, 2014)

Oh, I thought that was one order.  Never mind.


----------



## tnyr5 (Nov 12, 2014)

Nah, I get around ;-).


----------



## NYEric (Nov 12, 2014)

I do too. I just take a bigger bite I guess!


----------



## tnyr5 (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm very limited in growing space lol. I have room for a couple more plants and then I'm finished until I cull the ugly bloomers.


----------



## tnyr5 (Nov 15, 2014)

new today: 
Paph gigantifolium
Now I'm REALLY out of room!


----------



## Justin (Nov 15, 2014)

great acquisition! i find mine grows very quickly...


----------



## tnyr5 (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks . Any tips?


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 2, 2014)

Update 
New Additions:
Paph chamberlainianum
Paph amabile
Paph delenatii v dunkel

St Swithin has a sheath poking up


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 3, 2014)

New Today: 
Paph Gloria Naugle(might even be in sheath!)

Charlesworthii in sheath now as well


----------



## NYEric (Dec 3, 2014)

We have seen the symptoms of this disease before!


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 3, 2014)

Some things you don't pass up lol.


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 4, 2014)

tnyr5 said:


> New Today:
> Paph Gloria Naugle(might even be in sheath!)



:drool:

I'll keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## tnyr5 (Jan 15, 2015)

Updates
new:
Paph Fanaticum
Paph Lady Rothschild
Paph Triple bella ( Bella Lucia 'parmesean'×Triple Trix 'waffle')
Paph concolor ('account yellow' x 'account empress')
Phrag (spot on 'rose revolution' × pink panther 'tony')
Paph rothschildianum (#266 x J)


----------



## tnyr5 (Jan 15, 2015)

Also sadly must report the loss of my micranthum. I was expecting that, though.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 15, 2015)

:rollhappy: ADDICTED!
Don't worry, they are tough to grow and there will be more. Better to get some hybrids.


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 15, 2015)

How's that Gloria Naugle coming along? Any flowers in sight yet?


----------



## tnyr5 (Jan 15, 2015)

The Mutant said:


> How's that Gloria Naugle coming along? Any flowers in sight yet?


 Nah, nothing yet. If it flowers, I promise there will be much shouting from the rooftop lol.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jan 15, 2015)

NYEric said:


> :rollhappy: ADDICTED!
> Don't worry, they are tough to grow and there will be more. Better to get some hybrids.



Heh, my plan was to get more plants than I wanted and keep the above-average ones. Problem is, everything I've bloomed so far is above-average. Well, at least I think so.

I'm going to try micranthum again. It was cranky from the get-go and I don't like to lose lol.


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 15, 2015)

tnyr5 said:


> Nah, nothing yet. If it flowers, I promise there will be much shouting from the rooftop lol.


Like me if my Delrosi decides to flower then. :rollhappy: I think these roth/parvi hybrids like to play with their owners' feelings.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jan 15, 2015)

*shrug* we'll see. I haven't had it long enough to tell, and I tend to notice the sheaths when they're still very young.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jan 16, 2015)

Da baby Jason Fischers are growing up fast.
The smallest runt is lightly variegated; I hope it gets more intense as it gets older.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jan 19, 2015)

about 4 months of root growth. Only the three darker roots were there when I got it.


----------



## tnyr5 (Mar 7, 2015)

I've been neglecting this badly lol.
New ones:
Replaced my micranthum v. eburneum with a new one that has very wide leaves
Paph Windswept (liemianum#1 x Hsinying Franz #2)
a second roth of the same cross (I'll keep whichever one has nicer flowers)
Paph Shin Yi William 
Paph wossner black wings (roth tn purple dream x anitum 'shih yueh')


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 7, 2015)

Added the Fritz schomburgs as most of you know, and also managed to acquire a Wossner Kolorand


----------



## NYEric (Apr 7, 2015)

You need to make a list summary. Good pick-up with the Kolosand, BTW.


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 9, 2015)

Alright, alright lol. Kolorand, not Kolosand . And it better be good, cuz the damn thing's huge lol.


----------



## tnyr5 (May 15, 2015)

Charlesworthii fma sandowiae has gone berserk.


----------



## NYEric (May 15, 2015)

Are you sure?


----------



## SlipperFan (May 15, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Are you sure?



I agree. It doesn't look like a charlesworthii plant,


----------



## tnyr5 (May 15, 2015)

*shrug* Got it from Orchid Inn at a show in Columbus last fall. We'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Marco (May 18, 2015)

Whatever it is. It looks like a very healthy plant and is due for a blooming soon.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 12, 2015)

Okay, here's that list summary Eric wanted lol. 
- _Paph randsii_ x sib
- _Paph_ St swithin ( _roth_ 'New Horizon' fcc x _philippinense_ 'hilo twister')
- _Paph_ Yang Ji Apple ( philippinense #22 x anitum #32)
- _Paph_ Mount Low ( Mt toro semi alba x_ lowii_ alba 'albino beauty' CHM)
- _Paph fowliei_
- _Paph micranthum var. eburneum_ replaced after first died
- _Phrag_ Jason Fischer (Mem. Dick Clements 'Catherine AM/AOS x _besseae_ 'ozone') * x 16*
- _Paph niveum_ (Chesapeake snowball AM/AOS x APW)
- _Paph henryanum_ (Bear SM/TPS x sib)
-_ Paph dianthum_ (selfing)
- _Paph charlesworthii_ (G x Bear SM/TPS)
- _Paph tranlienianum_ 'Minion #12' AM/AOS
- _Paph_ Dollgoldi (_roth_ ' New City' x _armeniacum_ 'Golden Emperor' AM/AOS)
- _Paph_ Delrosi (_roth_ #10 x _delenatii_ v dunkel)
- _Paph_ Iantha Stage (division)
- _Paph venustum_
- _Paph_ Mystic Isle - not typing that cross again lol
- _Paph_ Shin-Yi Surprise (_roth_ 'New generation x Jerry spence 'Parkside' AM/AOS)
- _Paph_ Chiu Hua Dancer (_gigantifolium_ x _sanderianum_)
- _Paph_ Tristar Red Dragon (_roth_ 'Gigantic FCC/AOS x Gloria Naugle 'Red Glory' AM/AOS)
- _Paph philippinense_ (Super Twister x Wide Spread)
- _Paph charlesworthii_ (New Wave AM/AOS x Perfect Circle SM/DOG)
- _Paph gigantifolium_ (Hsinying SM/TOGA x Crown)
- _Paph delenatii v. dunkel _(#2 x #1)
- _Paph chamberlainianum_ (#1 x sib)
- _Paph amabile_
- _Paph _Gloria Naugle (_roth_ x _micranthum_)
- _Paph _Fanaticum (_micranthum_ x _malipoense_)
- _Paph_ Lady Rothschild (Lady Isabel x _roth_)
- _Paph_ Temptation (_philippinense alba_ x _topperi_)
- _Paph _Triple Bella (Bella Lucia 'Parmesean' x Triple Trix 'Waffle')
- _Paph concolor_ ('Account Yellow' x 'Account Empress')
- _Paph rothschildianum _(266 x J)* x 2* 
- _Phrag_ (Spot On 'Rose Revolution' x Pink Panther 'Tony')
- _Paph_ Windswept (_liemianum_ #1 x Hsinying Franz #2)
- _Paph_ Shin-Yi Williams (William Ambler x _roth_ HOF#5)
- _Paph Wossner Blackwings_ (_roth_ 'TN Purple dream' x _anitum_ 'shih yueh')
- _Paph_ Shin-Yi Apple x Hsinying Carlos
- _Phrag_ Fritz Schomburg (_besseae_ 'mega' x _kovachii_ 'Leonardo Andre' FCC/AOS) *x 55*
- _Paph_ Wossner Blackwings (_roth_ HJ #4 x _anitum_'shih yueh'))
- _Paph_ Wossner Kolorand (_randsii_ x _topperi_)
- _Paph volonteanum
- Paph sugiyamanum_

"fluff"
- _Dendrobium smilliae album_
- _Polystachya clareae_
- _Lycaste powelli_


----------



## NYEric (Jun 12, 2015)

Good list. BTW Wossner Kolorand is a very uncommon cross, :wink:


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 12, 2015)

nice collection! 

I notice Sam's plant list of Paph randsii x sib gone up since my plant bloomed!


----------



## tnyr5 (Jul 29, 2015)

Added: _Paph hangianum_ x2
_Paph superbiens_ x9(mini flask)
_Paph_ Cam's Cloud (in sheath)

_tranlienianum_'minion #12 AM/AOS in sheath
_fowliei_ in sheath


----------



## NYEric (Jul 30, 2015)

Cool. How big are the hangs?


----------



## tnyr5 (Jul 30, 2015)

Wee, lol


----------



## tnyr5 (Nov 5, 2015)

It's going to be quite a winter; I've no less than 18 plants in spike or sheath. Not bad for a collection that has less than 50 blooming-size plants.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 5, 2015)

That's a great %!! You are doing something right.


----------



## tnyr5 (Nov 5, 2015)

I prefer to think of myself as an idiot savant lol. 
In sheath/spike
_Paph_. _tranlieinianum_
_Paph_. _amabile_
_Paph_. _fowliei_
_Paph_. Yang-Ji Apple
_Paph_. St Swithin
_Phrag_ Jason Fischer x 4
_Paph_. _venustum_
_Paph_. Triple Bella
_Paph._ _sugiyamanum_
_Paph_. Shin-Yi Apple x Hsinying Carlos
_Paph_. Mystic Isle
_Paph._ Windswept
_Paph_. Wayne Booth ( rescue from when Parkside closed)
Unknown Catasetinae ( very likely a clone of _Fdk_. After Dark - another rescue)
_Phal_. Sogo Yukidian 'V3'

Lady Rothschild is also starting to sheath, but still a good 6-8 months from spiking.


----------



## Wendy (Nov 6, 2015)

Very nice list! :clap:


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 17, 2016)

Mexipediums. About 4 months from deflasking.


----------



## adiaphane (Aug 17, 2016)

They look so happy!


----------



## tomkalina (Aug 17, 2016)

Nice healthy seedlings!


----------



## Heather (Aug 17, 2016)

adiaphane said:


> They look so happy!


Hey Tien! Long time no see!


----------



## John M (Aug 17, 2016)

Wow....they look go-oooood!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 17, 2016)

Very nice. What are they potted in?


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 19, 2016)

Coarse perlite, seedling grade orchiata, oyster shell, Asian cyp mix from Robert's flower supply, and forest moss.


----------



## tnyr5 (Sep 5, 2016)

It's like waiting for Godot. :snore::snore::snore:


----------



## tnyr5 (Sep 7, 2016)

Guess I should update the in-spike/sheath list.
Paphs: 
Lady Rothschild
Saint Swithin 'Cracked Pepper'
Shin-Yi-William
tranlienianum 'Minion #12' AM/AOS
rothschildianum x 2 
triple bella 'spotted chad' AM/AOS
micranthum v. eburneum
fanaticum
Memoria Larry Heuer
"Barbara Glancy" *cough* Shun Fa Golden*cough*
Delrosi 

Phrags 
Jason Fischer
& stuff

Misc
Tolumnia
L. anceps
C. pileatum in bloom


----------



## tnyr5 (Mar 29, 2017)

Mexipedium xerophyticum, 1yr & 2 weeks after deflasking.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2017)

Wow! that's a big, thick leaf. From Windy Hill Gardens?
Let me know if you're selling or trading off any.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Mar 30, 2017)

My mexi is in bud right now. I thought it was a bit early, most I've seen in person were in bloom during the summer.


----------



## tnyr5 (Mar 31, 2017)

I...think we can forgive the 1-year-old for not being in bud .


----------



## suzyquec (Mar 31, 2017)

Tony

I had to share a photo of one of the Mexi's from the flask I purchased from you last March. I have about 25 seedlings and they are all doing great I cannot thank you enough.

Suzy


----------



## NYEric (Mar 31, 2017)

If enough people grow them we can repopulate the site in Mexico!!!


----------



## tnyr5 (Mar 31, 2017)

Suzy, I think you mean my friend Tyler, from whom I got mine.


----------



## suzyquec (Mar 31, 2017)

You are probably correct, and its fun to see how well both sets are doing.


----------

